# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  Something missing at the end of my day

## shauck

No beer, no beer, no beer, no beer (sung to the tune of auld lang syne).  
A whole week now. 
Please don't revoke my membership, I will have the occasional.

----------


## watson

Bugger!!
Should we send CARE packages????

----------


## The Bleeder

:What he said:    :Eek:

----------


## Black Cat

Shauk! What happened?! Poor blighter. Still, there's always wine ...

----------


## shauck

Just to care is enough. Like I said, still the occasional. I just got tired of wheeling out the empties once a fortnight.

----------


## Black Cat

Yes, and then there is the stress of being personally responsible for all that landfill, and fretting about the use of energy going into making the cans and ... it can be a right b*gger when you start to develop sentient tendencies ... Hang in there ...

----------


## ringtail

You better up the intake of pies considerabley to compensate for the lost calories

----------


## shauck

Don't remind me of all the waste that goes into it. My head will explode and I don't think you can recycle that. MMM...PIES

----------

